# tank background.. cool or lame?



## decepticonpaul (Nov 30, 2011)

im curious on your opinion on backgrounds? you know the ones you tape to the back of the tank?
cool or lame?


----------



## thatbb6 (May 3, 2012)

DON'T DO IT!!
Those tanks with cheap plastic background n colorful gravels are for kids and their goldfish. Cichlids are for the more experienced fish keepers so put some effort into it. Buy some black *or any color* spray can and spray the outside of the tank. Add some fake plants and you're good to go. If you got time then do a DIY background with styrofoam. It is quite easy once you do all the reading on this forum.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

The backgrounds you have to tape on, whether a solid color or a picture, tend to give off a glare and won't do your tank justice. As thatbb6 said, painting your background is quick and easy. I currently have a 125 with a black roll background and I hate it. The only reason I have not removed it yet is I just bought a new 125 to transfer stock over and I have a few plans for the background. You could also use felt. I have seen some sweet tanks on here with felt as a bg. It won't give off a glare due to your lighting/sunlight. Good luck.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

One problem. I don't like fake plants and have never used them. I want the real thing, but that's just me. I rate fake plants as being the same as colored gravel and sunken ships and castles and other toys that people put in tanks. I want my tanks to be as natural as possible. Sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm sure you didn't offend anyone, some people are just more passionate about what they like.

Paper style backgrounds that are taped on are still popular with people. They are a quick fix to provide a background but can be damaged by water and don't always remain flat.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

I have a taped on paper background. I hate it. Once it gets a drop of water, its done. It wont stay flat. I'm going to be painting mine black.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Paint it, best thing I had done to the tank! lol


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

A while back, I had actually painted a paper a background for one of the tanks. After the paint dried, it was sealed with a varnish which protected it from water. It came out well and held up for years but eventually it was pulled, trimmed and fitted on the smaller 30 gal. tanks.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I'm in the process of going through all my tanks - one at a time, removing water/stock/substrate/filters and paper background - and painting the backs gloss black (looks flat from the inside). The difference between that and the roll on paper backgrounds is considerable... and I don't have to worry about getting a drip of water between the paper and the tank and causing that whole ugly thing to happen.

So, the paper isn't necessarily lame... it's just that painted looks so much better. :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Dawg... with the amount of tanks you have, and the projects you're running on them, are you hiring? I have a friend who moved to Portland a few months ago... true story.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I already have LOTS of help! :roll:


----------



## PaulR (Aug 29, 2012)

Lol! I bet the kitty can't wait til you put some fish in there!


----------



## kitkat (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi...New to this forum...

Doing a new 500L tank this weekend and also need to make this decision. NOt in favour of all the artificial backgrounds.
Looking at either painting black or a dark blue.
Any thoughts on what to choose............


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

All in the eye of the beholder. I prefer black, though


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I too like black. Using a Gloss Black produces a flat black appearance on the inside of the tank. It's what I'm changing all my tanks to - tho I may experiment with a sand/textured background on a couple of them based on some recent threads. I have some black sand I need to use and with a black background it's just overall too dark.

This is what painted black looks like. You still get a little reflection/mirroring but not a lot. Maybe 10% of what you get with the glossy paper.


----------



## kitkat (Aug 31, 2012)

thanks all........so black it will be... will post some pics as i go along


----------



## Mike8888 (Aug 31, 2012)

I am planning on painting my 125 Acrylic aquarium with black acrylic paint. Will I be ok with this?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mike8888 said:


> I am planning on painting my 125 Acrylic aquarium with black acrylic paint. Will I be ok with this?


Paint it on the outside and no worried.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

hey is that a new cichlid species you have in that tank?
posibly.... hairyius pussycatus, jezz it needs a bigger tank!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

ozman said:


> posibly.... hairyius pussycatus, jezz it needs a bigger tank!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


+1 ... Your catfish is WAY too big for that tank!


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Also, in more 'helpful' news ... I used a length of black felt on the back of my tank, just taped it on there. So far, so good, and I can really easily change it at any time. At some point I may either paint it, or else do a 3D background, but the felt has been a nice temporary to longterm method.


----------

